# car import



## lutondave (Aug 4, 2009)

i wonder if anybody could tel me what sort of import tax i could expect on bringing a 2 litre rav 4 or a 1.6 hrv in to cyprus where i shall be moving to in the new year any help would be much appreciated many thanks


----------

